# St. Arnold's Brewery, Houston



## triumphcorvair (Nov 4, 2005)

Has anyone had an opportunity to tour the St. Arnold's Brewery in Houston? Thinking about a trip this Memorial Day Weekend...just curious. Anything else to see there?


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

Never been to the tour but the beer is pretty good!


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree, beer is good, but slept in too late to tour the brewery.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I've been on the tour a couple of times. I love most of their beer especially the one's they give out free at the Texans games.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

If you go make sure to try the St. Arnolds Divine Reserve series. The latest was #5 and it is an excellent Russian Imperial Stout.


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I've been on the tour a couple of times. I love most of their beer especially the one's they give out free at the Texans games.


Does St. Arnold usually have a tailgate setup? I've never seen them at the Texans games... of course I'm always in the yellow lot!

SBT :cb


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

If you ever run across the cask conditioned ale, it is awesome. On avaialable on tap at a few select loaction around Houston. It's a "reward" for their best outlets. Only place I've seen it was at the Gingerman.

Just found this:
"Seasonal and Limited Availability Beers: Cask Conditioned Ale
Sadly, this great brew is available in very limited quantities around Houston and select other Texas cities (most Gingerman outlets carry the beer). For those of you unfamiliar with the "cask conditioned" moniker, it simply denotes that the beer is served directly out of the secondary fermentor, and has generally been dry-hopped. Cask ales have low carbonation due to this fact, and the kegs have to be carefully tended to avoid spoillage. At any rate, this is a British style which seems to be gaining in polularity among American craft brewers. Saint Arnold's version is quite well made, having a nice malty character, and sporting a fine, earthy hop aspect (E. Kent Goldings dominated. if I recall correctly). It also sports those great minty flavors (with hints of pink soap) you get from hops in the serving tank. So, if your local bar serves this tap only beverage be sure to give it a try."


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

denverdog said:


> If you go make sure to try the St. Arnolds Divine Reserve series. The latest was #5 and it is an excellent Russian Imperial Stout.


Divine is very limited production and very hard to come by.

Don't plan on driving or operating any heavy machinery after drinking it.

I didn't see it offered last time I visited the brewery a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Divine is very limited production and very hard to come by.
> 
> Don't plan on driving or operating any heavy machinery after drinking it.
> 
> I didn't see it offered last time I visited the brewery a couple of weeks ago.


I have a little bit left so if anyone missed it and wants to try it shoot me a PM. :tu


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

denverdog said:


> If you go make sure to try the St. Arnolds Divine Reserve series. The latest was #5 and it is an excellent Russian Imperial Stout.


Future Divine Reserve releases below... If I run across any, I'll post here.

"Saint Arnold Divine Reserve No. 6, an American Barleywine, will be the next incarnation of the small batch series of big beers from the Houston brewery. It is being brewed this week and is expected to hit stores in June."

"Bottles of beer brewed in basements and garages throughout Texas and nearby states are being carefully packaged, ready to be entered in the 13th Annual Big Batch Brew Bash, hosted each year by Saint Arnold Brewing Company, Texas' oldest craft brewery. This year's contest challenges homebrewers to submit their best example of the Weizenbock style of beer for judging. The winning homebrewer will have the additional honor of having his or her recipe brewed as Saint Arnold Divine Reserve No. 7. Divine Reserve is a series of single batch beers from Saint Arnold, each brewed with a completely different recipe. These releases typically sell out in 24 hours at most stores. It is also critically acclaimed; Saint Arnold Divine Reserve No. 4 recently won a Gold Medal at this year's World Beer Cup."


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

Heck, I guess I should read my emails from St. Arnold...

DIVINE RESERVE NO. 6 TO BE RELEASED NEXT WEEK
Divine Reserve No. 6 is set to be released next week. The current plan is for a release date of Thursday, June 12 and Friday, June 13, depending on the delivery date of each store. A very limited number of kegs will be delivered on those dates as well. This batch is an American Barleywine, loaded with hops (a very expensive and rare commodity these days) yet still amazingly balanced.


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

DIVINE RESERVE NO. 6

Well, I checked at 1pm today and no shipment yet. Checked at 5pm and sold out!


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

spaceboytom said:


> DIVINE RESERVE NO. 6
> 
> Well, I checked at 1pm today and no shipment yet. Checked at 5pm and sold out!


Check your local Whole Foods. Rumor is they got a pretty decent allotment.

I would expect you to be able to find it pretty easily, at least for the first few days before it sales out. Good Luck!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

denverdog said:


> Check your local Whole Foods. Rumor is they got a pretty decent allotment.
> 
> I would expect you to be able to find it pretty easily, at least for the first few days before it sales out. Good Luck!


Nope, it's gone. Same story all over. Sold out within hours.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Nope, it's gone. Same story all over. Sold out within hours.


Dayem! That was fast. If you really want some you can trade for it over on beeradvocate.com. I worked out a trade for 2 sixers.

I will also ask around over there to see if any locals can point you in the right direction.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Alright.. I heard that Spec's on Smith St. downtown has a good amount of stock, but I don't think it will be there for long. Also try the other Spec's locations if that one is sold out as they are limiting people to 1 sixer to stretch it out.

More Info: http://beeradvocate.com/forum/read/1408500


----------

